# Daten von Datenbank in JTable füllen...



## DonJure (2. Jun 2004)

...wie könnte man dass am besten realisieren?


----------



## bygones (3. Jun 2004)

mit java


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Jun 2004)

du programmierst dir ne JTable in php ? 

^^

guck im Forum "Sonstiges zu Java" nach, Thema "FAQ in Bearbeitung"


----------



## DonJure (4. Jun 2004)

ne hab das jetzt gelassen mit JTable() - hab JList genommen

dat war mir zu kompliziert mit JTable() und so; JList muss dass jetzt ausbaden


----------

